# The Visitor



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I had a strange visitor arrive at my shop. He’s friendly but just a bit odd as you’ll understand when you watch the video. I’m not sure what he really is, so any ideas would be greatly appreciated. He doesn’t even have a name yet. He told me his real name but I can’t pronounce it. I need something shorter and easier to remember. If you think back to my teaser posts you’ll recognize all the parts which admittedly may have been rotated to confuse the issue. :wink:


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I have the same hairstyle in the morning...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very clever Oliver , I love animatronics . Well it may not be powered but it could be . 
The first name that come to me was "Gizmo"


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Outstanding as always, Oliver. Another fun, entertaining project.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> The first name that come to me was "Gizmo"


My first thought was "Oliver". Hehehe


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

JOAT said:


> My first thought was "Oliver". Hehehe


Oliver junior


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

*Alf*

Looks like Alf's sister


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Enjoyable as always Oliver. Very well done and the entertainment factor is a real plus!


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Another wonderful creation Oliver. Great idea, and works terrifically.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Grrrrrrr.....

.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Now that is so cute. Thank you for the smile this morning I needed it. I never would have guess this little guys was what was coming. You are very talented and extremely special. Thank you again.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Oliver does it again! Please keep them coming. Always fun and entertaining.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Quix Zizzy, Quix for short, comes to mind because it has all kinds of odd letters. And it somehow fits with the guy on the left in the video. That would put him into the Zizzy clan, which is fodder for lots of fun dialog. Fun project, nice video. Definitely grandchildren bait. If you ever get out near Apple Valley, contact me. I'll drive you around and treat you to a great--that's GREAT--Mexican dinner.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Great piece Ollie!!!!! The application of cabling is an advancement from levers and cams for motion. You manage to keep finding challenges as you pursue your art. As I plod along developing the art of the limber jack you provide me with inspiration Again Well done


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

How bout calling him Stickie.

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> How bout calling him Stickie.
> 
> HJ


and we can change HJ to JB... ya know what I men John Boy...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> and we can change HJ to JB... John Boy...


I can think of worse things to be called.

HJ

Ollie and Stickie ...... watch out America's Got Talent


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> I can think of worse things to be called.
> 
> HJ


but not so cute...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Whatcha think, Ollie??

HJ


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Hyjinx, Vermon or even Fred?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ollie needs a Stanley...


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Well done Oliver !



Gary


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'd be very tempted to install servos to the cables and get computer stamps to randomly move him . Imagine the look on people's faces when he starts moving around on his own lol


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Imagine the look on people's faces when he starts moving around on his own "

I get that a lot...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Ollie,

You could call him "Danny" or "Stash".

HJ


----------

